# What does beauty school teach you?



## Kassie (Sep 30, 2012)

hey ladies

  	I will be starting a career soon and I was thinking about being a makeup artist and a lot about makeup and it's something I love and am very passionate about so I was thinking about going to school for doing it. Just wondering what kind of things you learned in beauty school and whats the highest level of schooling you can get for makeup? I live in Canada so it might be different here then in the states.

  	Please let me know your experience at beauty school!


  	Thanks


----------



## daisybuti (Sep 30, 2012)

It's best to go into the school and ask, also browse round.
  	Me and my cousins all went to make-up school, one of the went by herself and i went with the other.
  	Its definitely much better to go to see the school first, the area and the people.
  	Every school is different, the school i went to taught hair and make up including special fx make up, they didnt do much beauty therapy stuff like lash extensions, facial skin care, nails etc!

  	I enjoyed my time at the school and i did a course which was for all types of levels, so that means even if you know NOTHING about makeup you can still join, which is good, but downside was i had been teaching myself for so long, i went to the school and the first few days were pretty useless. They taught basics like types of foundation and finishes, whats suitable for what skin types etc.

  	It was a pretty intense course and i was VERY tired at the end of each day. In the end I did learn a lot and what I wanted to learn most was make up application on various people, skin types , ethnic etc.

  	If its a passion its worth investing in beauty school. You'll love it! I wish I spent my school years learning this


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 30, 2012)

I would say find out what kind of artistry you want to go into, and then speak to people who are successful in that field. It all depends on what you want to do, and people who have done it, and are successful are going to be a pretty safe bet to talk to=)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 1, 2012)

Kassie said:


> hey ladies
> 
> I will be starting a career soon and I was thinking about being a makeup artist and a lot about makeup and it's something I love and am very passionate about so I was thinking about going to school for doing it. Just wondering what kind of things you learned in beauty school and whats the* highest level of schooling you can get for makeup? I* live in Canada so it might be different here then in the states.
> 
> ...


  	I don't know the market in Canada*, but in the UK, the highest level you can get for make up is a Masters degree (cosmetic science). If you are looking for a bachelor degree, you also have a few options to specialize (special effects, fashion make up, etc.).


  	* There are quite a few Canadian students studying make up in London. Good luck!


----------



## Kassie (Oct 1, 2012)

daisybuti said:


> It's best to go into the school and ask, also browse round.
> Me and my cousins all went to make-up school, one of the went by herself and i went with the other.
> Its definitely much better to go to see the school first, the area and the people.
> Every school is different, the school i went to taught hair and make up including special fx make up, they didnt do much beauty therapy stuff like lash extensions, facial skin care, nails etc!
> ...


 
  	Yes I plan on booking a tour to see the school and the classrooms. I plan on going with my sister, shes also into makeup. I didn't know it would be intense but as long as  it's something I love I know it doesn't matter. After you completed your schooling did you get a job right away? I'm just wondering what my options will be after I take some schooling. I loved to do runway shows and stuff but I would also love to work under a makeup artist to learn from them.

  	Thanks for the info


----------



## Kassie (Oct 1, 2012)

xStarryEyedX said:


> I would say find out what kind of artistry you want to go into, and then speak to people who are successful in that field. It all depends on what you want to do, and people who have done it, and are successful are going to be a pretty safe bet to talk to=)


  	I'd love to do runways and show that's the kind of stuff I'm into. I would love to talk to a makeup artist that's completed their schooling in the same feild as I want to go into just to get a feel of what their jobs like.


----------



## Kassie (Oct 1, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> I don't know the market in Canada*, but in the UK, the highest level you can get for make up is a Masters degree (cosmetic science). If you are looking for a bachelor degree, you also have a few options to specialize (special effects, fashion make up, etc.).
> 
> 
> * There are quite a few Canadian students studying make up in London. Good luck!


  	 Yes I want to do fashion shows and runways, that kind of thing. Ok thanks for the help I'll have to google it. London would be a great place to study wish I could   how many years is a master degree?


----------

